# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  πως μπορώ να αυξησω το μεταβολισμό μου?

## tarantula

εχει καποιος να προτεινει κατι, ο,τιδηποτε?
εχω ικανοποιητικο βαρος αλλά με κοπους χρονων και πολλες πολλες διαιτες.
τρωω 700 θερμιδες καθε μερα και δεν αντεχω αλλο, πειναω, λιγουρευομαι:!
αν φαω παραπανω σε 2 μερες βαζω κιλο και τρελλαινομαι..
αν μπορουσε να βοηθησει καποιος..............

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

700;;;;;;;; Είναι τρομερά λίγες.Υποσιτίζεσαι! Θα πέσεις κάτω!Μακάρι να μπορέσεις να κρατήσεις το βάρος σου.

----------


## tarantula

το 700 δεν ειναι και παντα στανταρ αλλες φορες λιγο πανω αλλα σιγουρα μεχρι 1000. Δε νιωθω να υποσιτιζομαι και ευτυχως(δοξα τω θεω να λεω) δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει καποιο προβλημα υγειας οοοοοοοοοολα αυτα τα 15 χρονια που κανω το ιδιο πραγμα. Αλλα επειδη ανησυχω και ειμαι σε μια ηλικια που σκεφτομαι παραπανω απ'οτι στην εφηβεια θελω να κανω κατι. Πως θα γινω μανα εγω??????????
γενικα παντως ποτε ουτε εχω καταφυγει σε εμετο ουτε σε καθαρτικα. somebody?anybody?καποια δοκιμασμενα βηματα για να αυξησω το μεταβολισμο μου????

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

αν με 700- 1000 θερμιδες ημερησιως διατηρεισαι απλα αντι να χανεις συνεχως, πραγματι εχεις πολυ χαμηλο μεταβολισμο που υποθετω οτι οφειλεται στις χρονιες διαιτες που μας ειπες...
προσπαθησε να τον αυξησεις βαζοντας λιγες ακομα θερμιδες στο διαιτολογιο σου και μοιραζοντας το συνολο σε πολλα μικρα γευματα (4-5) και παραλληλα βαλε ασκηση οπως το περπατημα για αυξηση των καυσεων και μηχανηματα (βαρη) για ενδυναμωση των μυων, αν δεν το κανεις ηδη....αλλος τροπος δεν ξερω να υπαρχει να αυξησεις τον μεταβολισμο σου..

----------


## alice_ed

tarantula σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!! κ εγω καπου τοσες καταναλωνω και διατηρουμαι στα 64 κιλα(!!) με 1.74 υψος..

λιγο να φαω παραπανω μια μερα και αμεσως παιρνω..ειναι απιστευτα εκνευριστικο..και το παραδοξο ειναι οτι γυμναζομαι..απο μικρη γυμναζομουν αλλα τιποτε..οι 1000 θερμιδες παραμενουν 1000..
(για να μην πω λιγοτερες)...και ειμαι μονο 17 χρονων ρε γ****ο! στα 40 και 50 μου με τι θα τρεφομαι??με αερα??

και μετα εχω τους αλλους να μου λενε οτι υποσιτιζομαι!! αφου δεν καιω περισσοτερες ρε φιλε..τι να κανω???να γινω τοφαλα??
και εκνευριζομαι πολυ ασχημα οταν μου το λενε αυτο....

απογνωση σε λεω...

----------


## aretoula_ed

και υποτίθεται δεν έχει τελειώσει η ανάπτυξη σου ακόμα..σύνελθε..

----------


## alice_ed

το ξερω..αλλα οπως το πες..υποτιθεται.

η εχω ελεινα χαμηλο μεταβολισμο η προβλημα θυρεοειδη(ελπιζω πως οχι)

----------


## tarantula

καλα και εμενα συνεχως με πρηζουν φαε και φαε....χρονια τωρα(ειμαι 30)
και ανησυχω γιατι στα επομενα 3-4 χρονια θελω να γινω μανα!!!!!!!!!
πως θα ειμαι τοτε?αν βεβαια με το καλο γινει(ελπιζω)
ολο λεω να αυξησω να αυξησω τις θερμιδες αλλα παλι με πιανει οτι θα παχυνω και πισω στο 700. Αι σιχτιρ λεω!
παρεπιπτοντως χτες εφτασα στο αμην και καταβροχθισα μια μεγαααααλη μερεντα με περισση ανεση!!το ευχαριστηθηκα! χτες....
γιατι σημερα......αποφευγω να σηκωθω απο το γραφειο γιατι νιωθω κτηνος!
μαλλον ψυχολογο χρειαζομαι και χωρις πλακα αν ειχα να μου περισευουν θα πηγαινα ευχαριστως...
anyway ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες και θα το παλεψω..
α, και κατι που ειχα ξεχασει. Παλια ειχα παει σε διαιτολογο για να αυξησω το μεταβολισμο. Μου εδωσε ενα διαιτολογιο υποτιθεται στα μετρα μου. Μες τη χαρα εγω, λεω το λυσα το θεμα...
αποτελεσμα: σε 1 βδομαδα εβαλα 1,5 κιλο!!!
και μετα μου μειωσε τις θερμιδες πιο πολυ απ οσο τρωω εγω συνηθως!!
και λεω θα σε πληρωνω εγω μλκα να με υποσιτιζεις???την τεχνη μου δεν ξερω??
και τον παρατησα...και ηταν ο καλυτερος στην πολη μου
αυτο που λεω εγω ειναι οτι οι διαιτολογοι κανουν δουλεια μονο οταν προκειται για απωλεια βαρους...στα αλλα ζοριζονται....(οχι πως ολοι στο ιδιο τσουβαλι αλλα....)
αυτα!!!

----------


## maria_17

agapi m rota me k emena!! 2 xronia stis dietes k pragmatika den 3ero poses 8ermides trww..to mono pou ksero oti einai poli poli liges..mia nixta etixe na vgoume eksw,k efaga katitis parapanw kai pragmatika me to fai pou efaga imun xortasmeni gia 2 oloklires meres k den efaga apolitws tpt! Ektos aftou,se mia nixta evala 1 kilo.Pragmatika einai apisteuti katastasi!

----------


## smile002

> _Originally posted by maria_17_
> agapi m rota me k emena!! 2 xronia stis dietes k pragmatika den 3ero poses 8ermides trww..to mono pou ksero oti einai poli poli liges..mia nixta etixe na vgoume eksw,k efaga katitis parapanw kai pragmatika me to fai pou efaga imun xortasmeni gia 2 oloklires meres k den efaga apolitws tpt! Ektos aftou,se mia nixta evala 1 kilo.Pragmatika einai apisteuti katastasi!



profanws einai apo tis dietes...to idio eixa k egw (ayrio kleinw ta 17) mexri pou apofasisa na mh trww tpt sxedon k eftasa sthn anoreksia..k twra exw arxisei na prospa8w na parw kila...alla 8ymamai paliotera pou hmoun kanonikh k etrwga poly ligo k otan ena brady etrwga pio poly amesws anebaine h zygaria..exeis paei se diatrofologo h endokrinologo mhpws sou poun tpt gia to metabolismo pou 8a se boh8hsei na katalabeis?egw thn trith paw se ena kentro endokrinologias k metabolismou....

----------


## maria_17

> _Originally posted by smile002_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by maria_17_
> agapi m rota me k emena!! 2 xronia stis dietes k pragmatika den 3ero poses 8ermides trww..to mono pou ksero oti einai poli poli liges..mia nixta etixe na vgoume eksw,k efaga katitis parapanw kai pragmatika me to fai pou efaga imun xortasmeni gia 2 oloklires meres k den efaga apolitws tpt! Ektos aftou,se mia nixta evala 1 kilo.Pragmatika einai apisteuti katastasi!
> 
> 
> ...


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πάει, εσένα τι σου είπανε;

----------


## smile002

maria_17 de mou eipan kati pou phga...basika phga ekei epeidh ap ton aygousto den exw dei periodo alla mou eipan oti efoson o 8yreoeidhs einai kanonikos den yparxei problhma metabolismou k oti an ontws ginotan ayto pou sou periegrapsa tote einai apotelesma ths synexous diaitas-afagias k epeisodiwn yperfagias antistoixa...epishs k gia thn periodo (h eksafanish ths opoias ofeiletai sthn afagia k se psyxologikous paragontes) alla k genikotera me symboulepse na exw 5 geymata th mera...na dinw bash sto prwino meta dekatiano, meshmeriano, apogeymatino k deipno...ayta gia mia isorrophmenh diatrofh k kalo metabolismo...epishs exw akousei oti to giaourti boh8a sth ry8mish tou metabolismou...to mystiko dld mou eipan oti einai syxna k mikra geymata..

----------


## eatdis-admin

Να χαρείτε, όχι greeklish σε αυτο το φόρουμ.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## alex1970

ας μαθουμε τουλαχιστον μερικα πραγματα ποσο ειναι ο βασικος μεταβολισμος μας (δηλαδη ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζομαστε για να διατηρησουμε τις ζωτικες λειτουργειες του οργανισμου μας αν για 24 ωρες βρισκομασταν σε ενα κρεβατι-κλινηρης κατασταση). Ο Βασικος μεταβολικος ρυθμος δεν ειναι οι θερμιδες που απαιτουνται σε καθημερινη βαση για την καλυψη των ενεργειακων μας αναγκων ,με ποιο απλα λογια ειναι το ποσο των θερμιδων που απαιτουνται για να διατηρησουμε τις λειτουργειες μας . ΒΜΡ = 
655.1 + (9.563 x Βαρος σε kg) + (1.850 x Υψος σε cm) - (4.676 x Ηλικια) ο τυπος των γυναικων
Μετα λοιπον απο τον βασικο μεταβολικο ρυθμο ,υπαρχει και ενας αλλος αριθμος που Λεγετε ολικες ενεργειακες Απαιτησεις ή αναγκες ας τον ονομασουμε ΟΕΑ.περιεχει δηλαδη τον βασικο μεταβολικο ρυθμο Χ συντελεστη κινησης στην καθημερινη μας ζωη . Ο συντελεστης ποικιλη αναλογα με το ποσο κινουμαστε καθημερινα ετσι ο αριθμος αυτος μπορει να παρει τις ακολουθες τιμες 
1,2 καθιστικη ζωη ή καθολου ασκηση
1,3 ελαφρια ασκηση 1-3 φορες την εβδομαδα
1,5 3-5 φορες την εβδομαδα ασκηση
Ας παρουμε λοιπον ενα παραδειγμα εστω οτι εχουμε την Κουλα 24 χρονων με Υψος 1,68 και βαρος 72 κιλα .
ο Βασικος μεταβολικος της ρυθμος ειναι 
B.Μ.Ρ. = 
655.1 + (9.563 x 72) + (1.850 x 1,68) - (4.676 x 23)=655.1+688.536-107.548=1236,088
Η φιλη μας η κουλα λοιπον πηγαινει στο γυμναστηριο 3 φορες την εβδομαδα ας δουμε ΠΟΣΕΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ 

Ο.Ε.Α=1236,088 Χ 1,3=1606,9144 περιπου 1606 θερμιδες
αν η κουλα παρει αυτες τις θερμιδες θα διατηρησει το βαρος της .Αν θελουμε η κουλα να χασει σε μια εβδομαδα 500 γρ μειωνουμε τις καθημερινες απαιτησεις κατα 500 θερμιδες
ετσι μια διαιτα στις 1200 θερμιδες θα την κανει την κουλα σε μια εβδομαδα να χασει μισο κιλο.
Διαιτες κατω απο 1200 θερμιδες για γυναικες και 1400 για ανδρες δεν πρεπει να ακολουθουνται για χρονικο διαστημα μεγαλητερο των 2 εβδομαδων μιας που δεν πληρουν τις απαιτουμενες ποσοτητες σε ιχνοστοιχεια μεταλλα και βιταμινες .Φανταστειτε λοιπον τι συμβαινει αν καποιος τρωει 700 θερμιδες .Γιατι δεν λεω υπαρχουν νοσοκομιακες διαιτες των 800 θερμιδων αλλα ο ασθενεις παρακολουθηται απο ιατρο και παιρνει συμπληρωματα διατροφης .Μιας λοιπον που σας τα εκανα τσαρουχια και παλι να σας πω οτι οι θερμιδες ανταποκρινονται μονο στον ενεργειακο μερος της διατροφης μας ,οποτε μην μαθαινουμε απ εξω ενα θερμιδομετρητη δεν λεω θα αδυνατισουμε αλλα το τι γινεται με τα μικροθρεπικα συστατικα (δηλαδη βιταμινες-μεταλλα-ιχνοστοιχεια ) αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα αλλα επισης πολυ σημαντικο.Ετσι οι θερμιδικες διαιτες δεν ειναι πληρης.Για να μην κανετε δηλαδη την επομενη ερωτηση ,ποια θεωρηται πληρης διαιτα ,η απαντηση ειναι η ακολουθη (καταλληλος αριθμος θερμιδων) και (απαραιτητα θρεπτικα συστατικα ).Σταματηστε να καταστρεφετε το σωμα σας !!!

----------


## gourounaki_ed

alex για κανε και για μενα το ιδιο αν 8ες βεβαια σε παρακαλω.
1.67 υψος
76 κιλα
και 3-5 μπορει και παραπανω ασκηση
1400 8ερμιδες μ γραψε ο γιατρος οτι χριαζομαι γα να χασω κιλα
ηλικια 28 με τα καλοκαιρια μαζι και τις αργιες axxaxx

----------


## alex1970

και κατι αλλο σημαντικο για τις κοπελιες με δεικτη μαζας σωματος πανω απο 30. Στις περιπτωσεις αυτες το βαρος του σωματος σας που θα χρησιμοποιησεται στον τυπο του Β.Μ.Ρ γιατι το σωμας περιεχει πολυ λιπος οποτε δεν ειναι αναγκη να συντηρησεται το λιπος σας αλλα το σωμα που κρυβεται μεσα σας.Για να μην μακρολογο λοιπον το πραγματικο σας βαρος δινεται απο τον τυπο παρον βαρος +ιδανικο βαρος/2
ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΧΥΣΑΡΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ μην παει δηλαδη καμια κοπελια με φυσιολογικο βαρος και χρησιμοποιησει τον τυπο αυτο.μονο για ΒΜΙ δεικτης μαζας σωματος >30

----------


## alex1970

μαρη κομπιουτερακι δεν εχεις?περιπου 1881=1900

----------


## gourounaki_ed

alex βαριεμαι βρε.1900?ειναι παρα πολες πας να με κανεις ορκα?εγω εχω ΒΜΙ 28 κ κατι κ ειχα 30 και κατι...σημερα ειμαι μισο κιλο κατω :) na ma8eis!!!

----------


## alex1970

το 1900 ισχυει μονο αν πηγαινεις 3-5 φορες γυμναστηριο (συντελεστης 1,5) 1-3 φορες (συντελεστης 1,3) .Απλα πολλες πιστευεται οτι πρεπει να τρωτε πολυ λιγες θερμιδες ,ειναι λαθος .Επισεις πρεπει να τονισω οτι μην περιμενε θαυματα καθε βδομαδα το αποτελεσμα απωλειας θα ειναι απο 500-1000 γρ .Το κατι γρηγορο που θελετε (αδυνατισμα) ισχυει μονο σε περιπτωση που εχετε να χασετε κανα 2 κιλα ,ποτε σε περιπτωση που πρεπει να χασετε περισσοτερα.Οι λογοι που θελουμε το αργο αδυνατισμα δεν ειναι για να παρουμε περισσοτερα λεφτα αλλα 1)να μην μεινεις απο θρεπτικα συστατικα ,πες οτι εισαι ενα αμαξι δεν θες μονο βενζινη θες και λαδια θες και υγρα και καθαρισμα 2) να δωθει χρονο στο δερμα σου να σφιζει αλλιος θα τρεχεις για πλαστικες 3)το σωμα σου να μην καταλαβει οτι βρισκεσαι σε διαιτα (περιοδο απουσιας τροφης) γιατι τοτε θα μειωση το μεταβολισμο σου για να σε σωσει.Το ανθρωπινο σωμα δεν εχει δημιουργηθει για να στερηται το φαγητο ,αντιθετος το σωμα σου θα προσπαθησει να κερδισει το ελλειμα του.Με πιο απλα λογια αν καποιος τρωει για πολυ μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα λιγο πχ 800 θερμιδες και αλλαξει αυξησει τις θερμιδες του εστω και κατα λιγο ας πουμε στις 1200 (παλι υποθερμιδικη διατροφη) το πλεονασμα θα γινει λιπος .πρεπει δηλαδη να περασει ενα μικρο χρονικο διαστημα ωστε το σωμα να σταματησει να πιστευει οτι απειληται και να αρχισει να δουλευει σωστα.Δυστυχος αυτο θα γινει με το να παρεις καποια κιλα ,που θα τα ξαναχασεις μονο αν κανεις σωστη διατροφη.Το ανθρωπινο σωμα θελει να δημιουργει λιπος τι να κανουμε τωρα .τελειωνοντας θα πρεπει να πω ακομα οτι υπαρχουν και αλλοι λογοι που να μειωνουν την απωλεια βαρους πχ θυροειδης ,διαβητης ,ορμονικα προβληματα.Ομως ας μην απογοητευομαστε ,αλλα να εχουμε παντα λογικους στοχους ,τα προτιπα που μας εχουν δωσει οσο αναφορα το γυναικειο ειναι λανθασμενα.Το γυναικειο σωμα ειναι πραγματι ωραιο για να του φοραμε ρουχα ,αλλα αν εσεις θελετε να ειστε κρεμαστρες που λεω και εγω ,τοτε εσεις οι ιδιες υποβιβαζεται τον ευατο σας .

----------


## gourounaki_ed

vre alex εγς 8ελω να χασω αργα και στα8ερα γιατι τα γρηγορα ξαναπερνοντε.μαλιστα πολεσ φορες περναει εβδομαδα π δεν χανω ουτε 100 γραμμαρια αλλα κανω ιπομονη και προσεχω και στο τελος ανταμοιβομαι γιαυτο.και κανω γυμναστικη σχεδον κα8ε μερα αλλα ο γιατρο ς μ ειπε οτι με 1400 8ερμιδες ειμαι οκ 8α χανω στα8ερα

----------


## alex1970

πως μπορω να αυξησω το μεταβολισμο μου λοιπον
1) ενας τροπος ειναι η ασκηση .Το ανθρωπινο σωμα χρειαζεται ενεργεια για να διατηρηση -συντηρηση τις λειτουργιες των κυτταρων του (αυτο που λεγαμε σαν βασικο μεταβολισμο ) αλλα και ενεργεια για να συντηρηση τον μυικο του ιστο ,δεν απαιτει ενεργεια να συντηρηση το λιπωδη ιστο.Αν λοιπον εσυ γυμναστεις και αυξησης το μυικο σου ιστου το σωμα σου θα χρειαστει περισσοτερες θερμιδες για να διατηρησει τους μυς σου .Δεν αυξανει στην πραματικοτητα ο μεταβολισμος η δαπανη ενεργειας αυξανει.
2) μικρα συχνα γευματα με τον τροπο αυτο ειναι σαν να εχω ενα αμαξι που το κινω συστηματικα ,παρα να το εχω παρατημενο ,συντηρω την λειτουργια του δηλαδη.
3)τρωγοντας σε κανονικα πλαισια, δεν δινω στον οργανισμο μου ,την εντυπωση οτι απειληται .Οταν ορισαμε τον τυπο του βασικου μεταβολισμου ,θεσαμε σαν παραγωντες το υψος το βαρος και την ηλικια ,εφοσον αυτα μεταβαλουν τον μεταβολισμο καθε ανθρωπου και τον κανουν συγκεκριμενο πια για το καθε ατομο ,οι παραγοντες αυτοι μπορουν να αυξησουν ή να μειωσουν τον μεταβολισμο του ανθρωπου.Οπως ελεγε ενας φιλος μου εχω παραπανησια κιλα πρεπει να ψηλωσω χε χε

----------


## alex1970

βρε γουρουνακι θα χανεις αλλα 400 με 500 γραμμαρια την εβδομαδα ,μπορει για μια εβδομαδα να κολλησει αλλα θα ξαναπαρει μπροστα .μειωση 3500 θερμιδων =απωλεια περιπου 500 γρ 1900-500=1400

----------


## gourounaki_ed

alex εχω βαλει πεισμα 8α αδυνατησω ο κοσμος να γυρισει αναποδα.και 8α παραμινω ετσι.εστω και αργα να τα χανσω καλυτερα .

----------


## Σάβια!

Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΩΝ Κ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝ ΦΑΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΑΧΑΙΝΕΙΣ. ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ.. ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΣ 800 ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ ΓΙΑ 2 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ,, ΜΕΤΑ 900,, 1000, ΚΤΛ,

----------


## mairh1985

βασικα κ εγω τα ιδια με σας παθαινω, τρωω πολυ 1 μερα κ αμεσως παιρνω 1.5 κιλο σε μια νυχτα.αλλα μεσα σε 3-4 μερες προσεγμενης διατροφης και γυμναστικης τα χανω. στην ουσια εγινε ευκολο απο τοτε που 3εκινησα γυμναστηριο κ πινοντας 4 λιτρα νερο την μερα............1 γευμα την ημερα, γιαουρτι το βραδυ και 3 με 4 φρουτα ημερισιως.κ φυσικα καθε μερα σαλατα.η σαλατα βοηθαει στον μεταβολισμο.αυξησε σαλατα και νερο

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by alex1970_
> και κατι αλλο σημαντικο για τις κοπελιες με δεικτη μαζας σωματος πανω απο 30. Στις περιπτωσεις αυτες το βαρος του σωματος σας που θα χρησιμοποιησεται στον τυπο του Β.Μ.Ρ γιατι το σωμας περιεχει πολυ λιπος οποτε δεν ειναι αναγκη να συντηρησεται το λιπος σας αλλα το σωμα που κρυβεται μεσα σας.Για να μην μακρολογο λοιπον το πραγματικο σας βαρος δινεται απο τον τυπο παρον βαρος +ιδανικο βαρος/2


 poly endiaferon! eyxaristw. paw na ypologisw toys typous

----------


## mcan

με νερο με νερο με νερο! Δεν το πιστευα αλλα δουλευει!

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by alex1970_
> ας μαθουμε τουλαχιστον μερικα πραγματα ποσο ειναι ο βασικος μεταβολισμος μας (δηλαδη ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζομαστε για να διατηρησουμε τις ζωτικες λειτουργειες του οργανισμου μας αν για 24 ωρες βρισκομασταν σε ενα κρεβατι-κλινηρης κατασταση). Ο Βασικος μεταβολικος ρυθμος δεν ειναι οι θερμιδες που απαιτουνται σε καθημερινη βαση για την καλυψη των ενεργειακων μας αναγκων ,με ποιο απλα λογια ειναι το ποσο των θερμιδων που απαιτουνται για να διατηρησουμε τις λειτουργειες μας . ΒΜΡ = 
> 655.1 + (9.563 x Βαρος σε kg) + (1.850 x Υψος σε cm) - (4.676 x Ηλικια) ο τυπος των γυναικων
> Μετα λοιπον απο τον βασικο μεταβολικο ρυθμο ,υπαρχει και ενας αλλος αριθμος που Λεγετε ολικες ενεργειακες Απαιτησεις ή αναγκες ας τον ονομασουμε ΟΕΑ.περιεχει δηλαδη τον βασικο μεταβολικο ρυθμο Χ συντελεστη κινησης στην καθημερινη μας ζωη . Ο συντελεστης ποικιλη αναλογα με το ποσο κινουμαστε καθημερινα ετσι ο αριθμος αυτος μπορει να παρει τις ακολουθες τιμες 
> 1,2 καθιστικη ζωη ή καθολου ασκηση
> 1,3 ελαφρια ασκηση 1-3 φορες την εβδομαδα
> 1,5 3-5 φορες την εβδομαδα ασκηση
> Ας παρουμε λοιπον ενα παραδειγμα εστω οτι εχουμε την Κουλα 24 χρονων με Υψος 1,68 και βαρος 72 κιλα .
> ο Βασικος μεταβολικος της ρυθμος ειναι 
> ...


Εκανα ελεγχο βαση του παραπανω.... και μου βγάζει 2000 θερμίδες..... ΔΕν είναι υπερβολικά πολλες....???

----------


## forty

Γιατι να ειναι πολυ?εξαρταται απο το τι δραστηριοτητες εχεις μεσα στη μερα.Εμενα μου βγαζει σωστα τις βασικες θερμιδες που ειναι 1350 και μετα αναλογα τι γυμναστικη κανω μπορει να παω 1660 η 2020

----------


## mtsek85

Δε ξερω, μου φανικαν υπερβολικά πολλές οι θερμίδες αυτές...!!!!
Αν και προ καιρου ειχα μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση θερμίδων και δεν επαιρνα βαρος....

Θα το δουμε....
για την ωρα ειμαι στις περίπου 1000 καθημερινα και βλεπουμε....

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by tarantula_
> καλα και εμενα συνεχως με πρηζουν φαε και φαε....χρονια τωρα(ειμαι 30)
> και ανησυχω γιατι στα επομενα 3-4 χρονια θελω να γινω μανα!!!!!!!!!
> πως θα ειμαι τοτε?αν βεβαια με το καλο γινει(ελπιζω)
> ολο λεω να αυξησω να αυξησω τις θερμιδες αλλα παλι με πιανει οτι θα παχυνω και πισω στο 700. Αι σιχτιρ λεω!
> παρεπιπτοντως χτες εφτασα στο αμην και καταβροχθισα μια μεγαααααλη μερεντα με περισση ανεση!!το ευχαριστηθηκα! χτες....
> γιατι σημερα......αποφευγω να σηκωθω απο το γραφειο γιατι νιωθω κτηνος!
> μαλλον ψυχολογο χρειαζομαι και χωρις πλακα αν ειχα να μου περισευουν θα πηγαινα ευχαριστως...
> anyway ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες και θα το παλεψω..
> ...



λες θερμιδες και δεν αναφερεις απο που προερχονται αυτες.
τρως πρωτεινες υδατανθρακες φρουτα λαχανικα
η τις παιρνεις π.χ. απο μια μερεντα που προανέφερες?
κανεις βαρη σε γυμναστηριο? αεροβια?

----------


## badgirl

για νααυξηθει ο μεταβολισμος και να καιτε ακομα κ οταν δε γυμναζεστε βοηθα το να κανετε "διακοπτομενη ενδυναμωση" δηλ. μικρα διαστηματα εντονης ασκησης που ακολουθουνται απο μεγαλυτερα διαστηματα ηπιας ασκησης.

Καλο ειναι να γινεται μερα παρα μερα. ρωτηστε το γυμναστη σας! μπορει να εφαρμοστει στον διαδρομο, το στεπ, το σαμιτ, το ποδηλατο...παντου...προσοχη στους καρδιακους παλμους. ο γυμναστης οφειλει ναναι σε θεση να σας καθοδηγησει ποσους καρδιακους παλμους πρεπει να εχετε σε καθε σταδιο της αεροβικης ασκησης...

----------


## badgirl

> μου βγάζει 2000 θερμίδες..... ΔΕν είναι υπερβολικά πολλες....???


 ειχα κανει παλιοτερα τον τυπο κ μου φανηκαν κ εμενα πολλες. ομως ο διαιτολογος μου απεδειξε ποσο ευκολα καταναλωνα κ παραλληλα εκαιγα τοσες θερμιδες οταν ειχα σταθερο βαρος!!! 
επισης λαβε υποψη σου πως υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι κινδυνοι οταν παιρνεις πολυ λιγες θερμιδες...μεταξυ των οποιων το να κολλησεις το μεταβολισμο σου, που ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο!

----------


## margkw

πραγματικα λυπηθηκα πολυ με αυτα που διαβασα στην πρωτη σελιδα του θεματος.Περασα κι εγω αυτη τη φαση του υποσιτισμου, και ακομα μμολισ φαω κατι παραπανω, την επομενη μερα τρεχω στη ζυγαραια, αλλα τουλαχιστον εμαθα πως ό,τι παραπανω και να δειξει, το 1,5 κιλο (που ποτε δεν ειναι τοσο) σε μια μερα θα έχει φυγει χωρις να αλλαξω τις καθημερινες μου συνηθειες.Αν πχ, την Κυριακη φαω το υπεροχο παστιτσιο της μαμας μου και ενα κομματι γλυκο, μπορει την επομενη μερα να δω 1 κιλο παραπανω, αλλα θα φαω και το πρωινο μου και το μεσημεριανο και το βραδυνο και ολα τα ενδιαμεσα γευματα.Και ειμαι στη θεραπεια της ψυχογενους ανορεξιας, ακομα φοβαμαι το φαι.Ομως εχω καταλαβει πολλα.Δεν ειναι εχθρος.ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΤΕ λοιπον.Καμια απο εσας δεν ειναι ενα ξερο νουμερο στη ζυγαρια!Ειστε ανθρωποι!!!!Το 1,5 κιλο σας αλλαζει δηλαδη.Προσεξτε την υγεια σας!Μην υποσιτιζεστε.Εγω μετανιωνω γιατι εχω κανει ζημια στα οστα μου.Ευτχως μπορω να την διορθωσω αλλα δεν ειναι κριμα?Ειδικα η φιλη που θελει να κανει παιδακι!Φαε παραπανω κουκλα μου, φαε καλα, κανε το παιδακι σου και γινε ευτυχισμενη.Μη ζητας την ευτυχια στη ζυγαρια..:)

----------

